# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Any comments on Generic HGH (compound RX)

## over40mule

Hey fellow comrades,
Iv'e been out of the game for a while but am back with vigor! I ordered some HGH from a compound pharmacy a couple of years ago and I thought I would die! skin/muscle twitching, joints aching and cracking, alligator skin. The HRT clinic started me on 1 IU a day then 2 and had me reduce it to 1 then 1/2 a day with no reduction in side affects so I got rid of the stuff. I must admit I was drinking a lot (stupid me!) then so I may have to contribute some of the side effects to that but my instinct told me the Rx was screwed up. I know synthesising HGH is as complicated as sending a man to the moon but the pharmacy is FDA approved and the test, deca is really good stuff. I'll cut to the crap and I know the source rule but this is not illegal what I am doing so has anyone ever ordered HGH from ************* and had a problem with it? All the HRT clinics I spoke to give them an A+. I am really considering trying the HGH again because i did get cut and my hair grew thicker and the healing (cuts, bruises..etc) process was considerably shorter. Any comments would be greatly appreciated.

Over40mule

----------


## jbarkley

I've been on hgh for 14 months and have never had any side effects at all....I don't know why you would have experienced the ones you went through. Since you did have some benefit with the cuts, etc. it would probably be worth another try from a different manufacturer of hgh.

----------


## gym lord

>I'll cut to the crap and I know the source rule but this is not illegal what I 
>am doing so has anyone ever ordered HGH from Signature Pharmacy and had
> a problem with it? All the HRT clinics I spoke to give them an A+. I am 
>really considering trying the HGH again because i did get cut and my hair
> grew thicker and the healing (cuts, bruises..etc) process was considerably 
>shorter. Any comments would be greatly appreciated.

i'm 49 years old, and currently on HGH compounded from that particular pharmacy, through my HRT clinic ... 2iu 6/1 ... been on for about 12 weeks now ... noticed a few mild sides, stiffness in hands and and slightly achy knees and elbows when i jumped up to 3iu too quickly ... that seems to be normal though for many around here, no matter what their source is ... very subtle, but i can feel and see the HGH working, most specifically with bodyfat reduction at SQ injection sites, and in the area you mention - cuts and bruises ... i'm a lummox and always banging my shins and ankles on weight machines, etc, and whereas before, it would take around 7-10 days to heal, little cuts & bruises now are gone in about 4 days ... i'm sleeping much better than ever before, and have a tangible sense of well-being, that i really believe is beyond placebo effect ... and beyond the 400mg of test cyp and 200mg of deca i'm on also ... really starting to feel like a very nice blend ... gone up considerably in weight and lifts, with body fat remaining about the same ...

if youre in doubt of the pharmacy, you can have their HGH tested ...

i'm in the Atlanta area, btw

----------


## gym lord

forgot to add ... talked to my HRT rep yesterday, and he told me that particular pharmacy is compounding a new HGH product in addition to somatropin, with an extra amino added to the chain , and supposedly it's more potent ... of course my rep (a cool dude, and i like him alot, btw) is paid to say that, heh heh, it's more expensive .... forgot what he said they're calling it, "something"-tropin ... i'l prolly eventually try a couple of kits to see if there is a noticeable stronger effect

----------


## over40mule

thanks Gym Lord!

----------


## Mercurii

For years I've had high hopes for HGH and it's potential but have been discouraged as a result of these two articles (among others). I'd like to hear what anyone has to say about them refuting them.

http://www.quackwatch.com/01Quackery...opics/hgh.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Growth_hormone

----------


## Oki-Des

> For years I've had high hopes for HGH and it's potential but have been discouraged as a result of these two articles (among others). I'd like to hear what anyone has to say about them refuting them.
> 
> http://www.quackwatch.com/01Quackery...opics/hgh.html
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Growth_hormone


 : Hijack: 

I read the articles and can not say that I disagree, but personally use HGH and love it. It allows me to think I am more easily getting rid of those few extra pounds that would typically hide my 38 year old abs. It makes me feel good; even if only as a placebo effect. 

I would imagine the AMA would disagree with many of the choices I have made with regards to what I have administered to myself but everyone gets to make that choice for themselves. I will never look like a professional BB because I am not willing or able to dedicate myself to the sport as much as they do. When you combine the best compounds with the best genetics with the best diet you will probably have results better than the guys reading articles why they should not do something. Who knows and those are interesting articles, but I am one of the people that is willing to experiment with my body to see what happens. If something goes wrong, I may change my opinion though.

----------


## JimInAK

I don't trust the AMA or the DEA or any government agency charged with the health and welfare of people. They are great for their employees, but are generally looking out for their self-interests.

I am 50 years old and have had great results with HGH. I believe that it is a wonderful substance and I would recommend it to anyone who is relatively healthy and over 40. 

If there is a downside, then that is a price that I will have to pay. From what I can tell, the greatest downside is the potential to be robbed by the medical establishment or busted if you go outside their established "approved" path. I will fight for my right to take care of my own body and I assume responsibility for my own actions.

I appreciate this forum and the opportunity to share experiences with people who are genuinely interested in their health.

----------


## 2bshredded

Just get blackmarket hgh, I have only been on two stints with it.........first one for 4 months, kast summer. Bck again, now on my 6th week. Pic is proof
I'm 49, 6'3 225LBS

----------


## ScotchGuard

I've tried both pharm quality and generic HGH and couldn't tell the difference. I ran the pharm quality for 6 months, took 6 months off, and ran the generic for 6 months. I'm 49, 5'11", 185. I know there's a lot of underground labs out there. I must've got lucky with my generic HGH.

----------


## Silver-Bolt

This thread is 2 years old.

----------


## 2bshredded

Yea, thats what I was going to say but I already posted to it!

----------

